# installazione gentoo2006/64 primi problemi

## IPc0P

salve... so' di scrivere problemi sciocchi, ma non ne vengo a capo !

ho buttato su il cd della 2006/64 e per prima cosa non ne vuole sapere fin dall'inizio

di mettere la tastiera in italiano , per secondo non appena configuro l'adsl e

avvio il collegamento mi viene fuori questo mex : " eth1: no link during initialization"

e non ne vuole sapere di andare in internet !

posso aggiungere solo che non ce' stato bisogno di configurare le schede eth , 

(ifconfig le vede in automatico), sono tutte  " UP "  , non uso un gw .

scusate !

 :Sad: (

p.s sia con il cd universal che con il minimal

----------

## skakz

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> ho buttato su il cd della 2006/64 e per prima cosa non ne vuole sapere fin dall'inizio
> 
> di mettere la tastiera in italiano

 

al boot dal cd ad un certo punto ti dovrebbe far selezionare la keymap (quella italiana è la numero 21).

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> non appena configuro l'adsl e avvio il collegamento mi viene fuori questo mex : " eth1: no link during initialization" e non ne vuole sapere di andare in internet !

 

hai provato a seguire la guida ufficiale?

hai usato adsl-setup? che moduli hai caricato?

----------

## IPc0P

si anche mettendoci  " 21 "  scrive lo stesso in americano o inglese !!

sto seguendo la guida , ho usato adsl-setup e

sia caricando i moduli che no mi scrive sempre in quel modo 

cmq 8139too

 :Sad: (

----------

## skakz

```
8139too.c: A RealTek RTL-8139 Fast Ethernet driver for Linux.
```

forse non ho capito io.. hai un modem adsl ethetnet? oppure è usb??

----------

## IPc0P

ethernet !

----------

## skakz

allora non ti serve adsl-setup o adsl-start o altri..

devi solo dare due comandi!

```
ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.10

route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

note: 192.168.1.10 è un ip a caso (però fai attenzione che sia della stessa subnet del tuo modem adsl)

192.168.1.1 è l'ip del tuo modem adsl (può cambiare.. vedi sul libretto delle istruzioni se non sai quel'è quello di default)

ma.. visto che ti carica il modulo della scheda di rete penso che questo lo dovrebbe fare stesso qualche script del livecd..

al massimo prova con net-setup

in oltre assicurati di aver messo il giusto nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf

----------

## Scen

Per il discorso tastiera, probabilmente è un bug (che ho riscontrato anche io) del LIVECD.

Per risolverlo basta eseguire dal prompt di shell

```

loadkeys it

```

Per il discorso interfacce di rete penso sia un altro bug, però non so darti una soluzione sicura, ti consiglio di provare a "buttare giù" quella eth1 con

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop

```

e riprovare a configurare l'ADSL.

----------

## IPc0P

no.. niente da fare.... 

aspettero' un prossimo livecd !

cmq e' un peccato non poter installare la 2006

 :Sad: (

----------

## randomaze

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> no.. niente da fare.... 
> 
> aspettero' un prossimo livecd !

 

Niente da fare vuol dire...?

Non ti abbattere, anche perchè se il problema è che sbagli qualcosa tu, probabilmente lo sbaglierai anche con il prossimo LiveCD.

Peraltro, se con qualche altro sistema (ad esempio knoppix) riesci a usare il tuo modem puoi fare l'installazione da li  :Wink: 

----------

## IPc0P

sto riprovando con il cd della 2005 e funziona tutto per il verso,

credo sia lo stesso , o no???

tanto alla fine scarico il portage del 2006... GIUSTO???

e grazie per l'incoraggiamento!!

 :Smile: )

----------

## skakz

si si.. vai tranquillo   :Razz: 

buona installazione   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> sto riprovando con il cd della 2005 e funziona tutto per il verso,
> 
> credo sia lo stesso , o no???
> 
> tanto alla fine scarico il portage del 2006... GIUSTO???

 

giusto...

e poi considera che in Gentoo non esistono "versioni" nel senso che una volta che hai installato il sistema, l'aggiornamento porta tutti i pacchetti installati all'ultima versione possibile, quindi non c'è di fatto nessuna differenza tra un sistema installato con il CD 2006.0 e uno installato con il CD 2005.0

----------

## IPc0P

graaannnndiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!

grazie millleee!!!

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

se hai risolto edita il titolo del primo post e aggiungi il tag [risolto]

----------

